# briggs 5hp 130202-0015-01



## liltapper21 (Apr 19, 2012)

Okay! im really stumped here.

I buoght a tiller last october with a briggs 5hp engine 130202-0015-01

of course it didnt work. smelled gas no spark. so i replaced the ignition coil. and tried to replace the condensor/breaker but i tore up a bolt. so i got the magnetron kit and as long as its close to the magneto going around it works.. i had to adjust it so it lies close. well it started , didnt sound bad.. that i can remember..

So. I thuoght well ill just tune it up.. i replace the spark plug rj19lm.. not sure if it was the original or not but i tried to look it up adn so far its what i came up with.. i even adjusted the gap (later on tho after this issue) to .030 gap. cuz i read it so im not sure for this model is right.

well i also replaced the fuel diaphram and got an air filter... .. 

well it started this engine loping engine.. i turned the carb screw about 2 full turns counterclockwise from total stop. to get it to stay running but it always seem to start right away when you pull (long as i dont flood it or anything)

i had soaked the carb in cleaner over night and totoally cleaned it out..

when im in idle it does this low and high lope non-stop, when i move it to fast it sorta fixes it, but itll putter/backfire lightly once in a while and once i put load or anything itll go into the low/high lope surge again and stay that way until either i slow the idle down (which itll keep doing it anyway) then move it back to fast again, or i can get it to work a little bit by backing out the idle screw a little bit to stop the surge only until i put load on it again . it used to do it when i tilted the tiller back but after i cleaned the carb i think it doesnt do it anymore

now i did remove the cylinder head and cleaned all the carbon out, the cylinder looks fine! the walls are smooth and doesnt leak oil. the valves move up and down dont seem to hang at all..

when i adjusted the spark gap to .030 (which i thuoght i bumped it to beging with) . the muffler started glowing.... 

when i turn the engine off slowy from fast to idle to off... itll backfire at the very end, and all through the enttire time (before and after i adjusted the spark gap), it makes a tinking noise and it used to if i tilt it towards me. see gas come through the carb i think after i cleaned the carb it doesnt do that anymore.... i didnt repalce the needle/valve as well..
i adjusted the governor and replaced the spring

when i put the cylinder head back on i did replace the gasket and tightened it..

i dont know whats going on and what else to look at... is it really a spark issue or something else? do I have the wrong plug or gap? i dont know what more I can do to the carb... and why it surges/lopes so much.. but its low high low high... until i back the screw out to get it to stop. or usualyl i put it back into idle and push it back to fast again.... but its not consistent in staying fixed and when under load it doesnt heolp. it runs with the choke in all the way... i did try an experiment and backed it out halfway i think its when the exhaust starting glowing.. sorta helped it.... even under load... but the exhaust got hot and i dont think i needed to really do that..

any help? lot of info. sorrty if it sounds confusing. if you need to ask me something ill try and explain it better.. really want to til the garden soon. thanks! a


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

I would remove the valves, replace if necessary (must cut new seat when installing new valves) , lap them in good and set (cut) the clearance to spec.

A non seating intake valve can make it run rich.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds like it is running lean a lot, red muffler.

BG


----------



## liltapper21 (Apr 19, 2012)

i did clean the valve on top maybe something got stuck underneath and isnt seating right. tho i try and examine it while rotating the engine with the head off. would that cause the serious loping, especially under load?

when i first start it it might do it a bit , then when i turn up the rpms itll fix it, then when i use it under load, or randomly it might do it. so i lower the idle (with the lever on the control) slow it down and then move it back up to fix it again....

just starting glowing tho after i think i messed with the spark plug

do i even have the right spark plug? rj19lm. i adjusted the gap to .030 assuming thats what it was suppose to be set at.. thought i might have bumped it.. originally. thanks


----------

